# Wahammer 40K book list..where can I find?



## ChasX (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find an accurate list of all Warhammer 40K books? Thanks!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

You know a quick google search can work wonders

took me about 2 seconds to find this
http://www.spuler.us/40k/


----------



## ChasX (Jan 17, 2012)

I did a Google search and I found 3 sites that have lists. Yet they all seemed to contain a few varying results. That is why I cam here and figured this was the best place to ask. 
But it seems that by the tone of your answer, the members here are not a very friendly sort and I guess I joined the wrong Warhammer forum.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

ChasX said:


> I did a Google search and I found 3 sites that have lists. Yet they all seemed to contain a few varying results. That is why I cam here and figured this was the best place to ask.
> But it seems that by the tone of your answer, the members here are not a very friendly sort and I guess I joined the wrong Warhammer forum.


Well you've obviously interpreted my attitude in the reply wrong because i in no way meant any condescension. It's easy to interpret something differently than what someone meant on the internet,

Trust me heresy is the #1 Warhammer 40K forum, you will find no better, i've been to a lot of them and none are anywhere near as good or as friendly as this one.


----------

